# Sort Of Thinking About An Upgrade . . .



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Currently using a Mini Mazzer, purchased from BB along with the Evo 5 years ago. We have maybe 6 cups of coffee per day. Each morning I purge any left over ground beans and that's it for the day.

I am really conscious of how variable the weight of ground coffee comes out - it has always been the same, I'm not sure if this is normal. This morning, the first grind was 12g then the second one was 18g, spot on, the next one (an hour later) was 15g. Naturally I just use the manual button to get it exactly right.

We seem to get some really lovely shots (although my tastebuds are not up there with the best)!

What would be the best grinder to suit our needs do you think? Any advice welcome









Just as an aside, my grinder before the MM was a vintage Hobart! Coupled with a cafetière we enjoyed some of the best coffee we'd ever had (for that era)!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay, I've narrowed it down to the Eurika 75E, the Compak E8 and the Ceado E37s. I have read and read and read so many threads on here, and still I don't know what to get. In the end is it simply personal preference, or is one really 'better' than another . . .

Any help deciding is welcome!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I throw two more into the hat.......a used Mythos or a brand new Fiorenzato F83. The F83 I have grown to admire the more I use it. They are also available at a far better price than the Ceado or Compak here

http://www.caffevinci.com/machines-equipment-c1/grinders-c8/fiorenzato-f83e-coffee-grinder-p168

If you ring, ask for Eugene.......they are the UK importers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Okay, I've narrowed it down to the Eurika 75E, the Compak E8 and the Ceado E37s. I have read and read and read so many threads on here, and still I don't know what to get. In the end is it simply personal preference, or is one really 'better' than another . . .
> 
> Any help deciding is welcome!


nice choice, are you looking at new or used?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> nice choice, are you looking at new or used?


Its got to be new


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Can I throw two more into the hat.......a used Mythos or a brand new Fiorenzato F83. The F83 I have grown to admire the more I use it. They are also available at a far better price than the Ceado or Compak here
> 
> http://www.caffevinci.com/machines-equipment-c1/grinders-c8/fiorenzato-f83e-coffee-grinder-p168
> 
> If you ring, ask for Eugene.......they are the UK importers


Thanks, dfk41, I will read up on the F83 now. The Mythos . . . I just can't get my head around how it looks. I know it's probably as good as it gets though!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I've had a Mazzer mini and currently own a Eureka 65E and Ceado E37s. Both of those last 2 are very well designed, easy to live with, the top burr is very easy to remove for cleaning without needing to dial in again. The Ceado is better tasting and twice as fast (but did cost twice what the Zenith did). I reckon if I had had the 75e (preferably the 900rpm version) I would probably have stuck with it as the perfect halfway house. Make of that what you will!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

For what it's worth, the E37s is probably my next upgrade. Impressed with the compact size v's burr size. Very quiet. I like the idea of the SCC system. For just over £1k it's not cheap but then after that you're into the big conicals. Decisions........have fun!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Well that has made it a lot easier, snakehips . . . . I don't think!!

Thanks, lake_m, I'm drawn to it too. There's a bit of discount at BB at the moment as well.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mehh - get a Mythos and make it look better with custom hardwood panels on the side or a curtain of shame to hide it ;-)

actually have you thought about the k30 - its was the favourite grinder of the world Barrista championships for a number of years - it also looks great imho


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@MildredM

You will not find a great deal of info on the Fiorenzato range as in the UK, the sales are mainly aimed at the business user and often put into cafes in exchange for a bean supply deal. I bought an F64E and was so impressed with it, I jumped straight in for its big brother. I have no regrets, and I think I can stick my neck out and say that new, for £800 there is absolutely nowt to touch it. I have not taken the top burrs out yet so do not know about retention. There is bound to be some but at about £300 less than the competition, thats a lot of retention to suffer before you are worse off!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

@dfk41 - Is the F83 available with small hopper? Looks a nice machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> actually have you thought about the k30 - its was the favourite grinder of the world Barrista championships for a number of years - it also looks great imho


This was a favourite car for a number of years.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

lake_m said:


> @dfk41 - Is the F83 available with small hopper? Looks a nice machine.


I believe you can indeed but I think it might be an add on option


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Eureka 75e You will not buy 900rpm version, only new one high speed 1400rpm - huge retention with clump crusher

Ceado E37s 1400rpm and big retention

Mythos - Basic version, very low retention but very high rpm 1700

Fiorenzato f83 1350rpm, F64 have huge retention , F83 probably the sam

huge retention = 8+ g coffee, you must purge 8-10g coffee before your first shot (morning, evening) it's enormous waste of coffee in home use

for home use.... hmmm .....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@jimbojohn55

I would have to keep it out of sight in the utility room, tbh! Yes, I relaly like the look/sound of the K30. I'm going to read up a bit more on that - thanks









@dfk41

I've found it on machina espresso. It looks and sounds good, and for the money I agree with you. A bit of talk abut huge retention . . . but I know there's always going to be retention of varying degrees. I just thought it didn't have that 'wow' thing . . . but I won't rule it out!

@DavecUK

Ha!! I seem to recall an Anglia in a previous life - not a patch on my 'F' reg Mini Pick Up though!!

@Essewissa

The retention issue seems to be par for the course (except for the Mythos). S yes!, hmmmmmm indeed!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Did someone mention the EK43?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Essewissa said:


> Eureka 75e You will not buy 900rpm version, only new one high speed 1400rpm - huge retention with clump crusher
> 
> Ceado E37s 1400rpm and big retention
> 
> ...


Glad that you think 8g is a huge retention! 8g is nothing in retention terms for on demand grinders


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Did someone mention the EK43?


Great grinder if you want to spend a couple of grand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Mehh - get a Mythos and make it look better with custom hardwood panels on the side or a curtain of shame to hide it ;-)
> 
> actually have you thought about the k30 - its was the favourite grinder of the world Barrista championships for a number of years - it also looks great imho


Favourite at the barista champs , mahl used to sponsor them


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@coffeechap

Its just too tall and big . . .

I'm kind of liking the K30 more now, especially after watching Gail extolling its virtues (well, having a laugh and a joke with the girl holding the camera, not sure who it was on that vid)!


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Glad that you think 8g is a huge retention! 8g is nothing in retention terms for on demand grinders


Are you sure? 8g purge each morning and evening, before and after work. 16g of coffee per day x 30, 480g i in the trash, half kg of coffee wasted each month. I think that most people don't purge so much coffee and just drink old coffee. Big on demand grinders are not intended for home use.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> This was a favourite car for a number of years.....


Yes but the motor in the K30 is probably more powerful :exit:mind you its quite compact the guinea pigs could probably reach the pedals!

TBH - an Anglia is a bit down market for our Peruvian overlords


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the latest K30 is air cooled - no idea if this helps with retention - some say its retention is just 2.5g - no idea if that's true, from having tried one while on a training course the timed dose was consistent to 0.2g, but that may have been the beans - like all things whatever you think may do the job, try to see the shortlist close up and try them out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The K30 is a dinosaur other than in looks.....things have moved on!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> The K30 is a dinosaur other than in looks.....things have moved on!


True but the EK43 is an even older







- having said that the extraction ratio is one of the best available and I would sell my give my right arm for one....apart from its size.... unless a Santos base is added


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Favourite at the barista champs , mahl used to sponsor them


In addition, much better grinders can be had for K30 money!!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm fairly new to all this so excuse my ignorance but regardless of budget is there a grinder for domestic use that doesn't require some kind of compromise be it retention, ease of use or size?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Essewissa said:


> Are you sure? 8g purge each morning and evening, before and after work. 16g of coffee per day x 30, 480g i in the trash, half kg of coffee wasted each month. I think that most people don't purge so much coffee and just drink old coffee. Big on demand grinders are not intended for home use.


Very very sure, my statement was that most big OD grinders retain at least that much coffee, and I do purge and accept that I will waste coffee. You are right about one thing they were never intended for home use, but a lot of folk use them in the home


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Yes but the motor in the K30 is probably more powerful
> 
> View attachment 25547


I doubt it the k30 is really underpowered and stalls under load with light roasts


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> The K30 is a dinosaur other than in looks.....things have moved on!


How how much of a dinosaur - maybe they reckon it's good enough not to change anything. Just saying .....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I doubt it the k30 is really underpowered and stalls under load with light roasts


Oh heck. That doesn't sound good.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Vintage Hobart has already conditioned you to a larger grinder so with that in mind...build an extension and buy an R120









(all joking aside, practically zip retention measured in 0.x g, never short on power and good for all methods of making coffee)

You did not mention budget so above may be totally irrelevant

(p.s. earlier post stating all grinder above £1000 being conical not quite correct







)

Good luck in your search and anything after a mini is going to be big so why not go to the extremes of the above or an EK if funds allow.

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Vintage Hobart has already conditioned you to a larger grinder so with that in mind...build an extension and buy an R120
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe! I really loved my Hobart, it was just so flipping genuine!

And I love the R120, it would be perfect if only it wasn't so big. Oh and then there's just the little matter of getting 3 phase installed!!! (Edit: just realised that's the R140)!

I know what you are saying, johnhealey









Why DO grinders need to BE so big?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@johnhealey

Didn't you have an E8 at some stage?


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

I have Eureka 75e and it's one of the big commercial grinders







Unmodified with clumb crusher my grinder has about 8g retention, without clumb crusher it's acceptable 2g but distribution suffers much, I must do the WDT and it's annoying, especially in the morning. So I'm thinking about grinder upgrade too. I like Mythos basic grinder, its not so expensive, about 1.100£ new one, but I don't like high high rpm of this grinder, 1700rpm. Distribution and retention in Mythos is very good.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi

its john*E*aley (no H,







) and no, it was @NickdeBug who now has an E8 that used to have an R120 so he may be better placed than me to comment as only used them from time to time at various forum days. I have a mythos (as well as the R120) and moved up to this from a Eureka 65e, which replaced a Rocky doserless so 50>64>75 mm plus 120mm burr size progression.

The rocky would be the closest comparable burr size to the mini and there was a marked improvement with the Eureka as there was with the Mythos, the R120 being the biggest and last jump I intend to make in terms of quality in the cup for me. At each change of grinder I could notice what they were bringing was an improvement and I guess it comes down to how much you want to spend Vs the taste in the cup you can perceive Vs space constraints.

I tried the EK and it was not for me and what I need out of a grinder at the moment. What it does it does very well, not better than the R120, just different and horses for courses etc, maybe the dream setup is in fact an EK / R120 combo...

For home use retention is what you make of it, some accept the loss without worry, others use or save for aeropress etc etc. The key, if retention bothers you, is possibly to check very carefully first or avoid Roburs. All commercial grinders will to a greater or lesser extent suffer from retention, they were not really designed for 1 or 2 shot at a time, the EK gets round this by having a vertical grind path and the R120 an additional brushing motor to clear the grinds so no faff.

Set a budget, work out how much room you got and how much effort you willing to put into getting the best you can taste out of a grinder and if that happens to be your mini with a new set of burrs then so be it









Hope of help

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Hi
> 
> its john*E*aley (no H,
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's really helpful, John









I know I'm always going to get retention of some kind, I'm not going to start adding all those grams up









I am happy to put some effort in! I fitted new burrs last summer and yes, it did make a difference.

I just like the 'best' of everything! Be it cameras, lenses, cycles, watches . . . And the cost of the grinder isn't going to be the one thing that decides it - size is, to a degree, and aesthetics too . . . but on top of all that, it has to be better than what we've got otherwise we may as well keep going with the MM!

And thanks again (and sorry I added an 'H' . . . Better than dropping one)!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just to throw my hat in , after about six months with the E8 I can definitely say if you want an up to date on demand grinder which is going to give hassle free day to day use then look no further, can occasionally clump in the basket on the lighter roasts but I would put that down to the bean itself rather than blame the grinder.

foundrycoffeeroasters are compak stockists so some top notch folk to do business with , TBH no brainier and from where I am sitting upgrading isn't an option unless I chose the path of HYPER grinders which IMHO are to much commitment for everyday use when all you want is repeatable top notch grind time and time again .

good luck with your journey

TCL;-)


----------



## Cycleandespresso (Mar 7, 2017)

How do you think the Baratza Sette would compare to the other grinders you are looking at? It's getting great reviews and has made me think twice after narrowing down to a similar list of grinders to yours.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

and to add some more complications - the dinosaur has had an upgrade (or evolution? ) 900rpm, 80mm burrs http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/mahlkonig-k30-peak-stepless-grinder

to be honest £3K is way to much to spend on any grinder, my cars don't even cost that much.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> The K30 is a dinosaur other than in looks.....things have moved on!


Talking about looks . . . What happened to your Versalab, I seem to think I spotted somewhere on the billion grinder threads I've been reading this last week that you had one!

Editing to say: I found the thread where you decided it wasn't for you.


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Mahlkonig peak is to expensive for me. What about Mythos Basic vs Compak e8 e10 comparison?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The more I read the more the Mythis One CP tempts me. Just got to get used to the different shape


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Mythos One CP is great, but the price


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

MildredM said:


> The more I read the more the Mythis One CP tempts me. Just got to get used to the different shape


I'd want to put 10p in and play space invaders on it! Lovely though, in an industrial kind of way.


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

What about the Monolith Conical?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Talking about looks . . . What happened to your Versalab, I seem to think I spotted somewhere on the billion grinder threads I've been reading this last week that you had one!
> 
> Editing to say: I found the thread where you decided it wasn't for you.


The Versalab is one of those things that everyone thinks they want. I bought one and for me, it was just too much faff from the start. I have also had a Mythos Clima Pro and sold that one simply because I could, if that makes sense. I have a normal Myths and apart from looks.....nuff said


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tanax said:


> What about the Monolith Conical?


I would love one - are they available yet (easily obtainable)?

They are sort of Bang and Olufsen-ny to my eyes. Gorgeous but not kitchen gorgeous, if that makes sense!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> The Versalab is one of those things that everyone thinks they want. I bought one and for me, it was just too much faff from the start. I have also had a Mythos Clima Pro and sold that one simply because I could, if that makes sense. I have a normal Myths and apart from looks.....nuff said


I can't be doing with faff. I'm getting used to the looks of the Mythos the more I see it (on the screen, not in reality)!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I can't be doing with faff. I'm getting used to the looks of the Mythos the more I see it (on the screen, not in reality)!


https://www.kafatek.com/index.php/monolith/

open for pre orders now on a limited basis


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmmm . . . Not sure about handing over a deposit . . . And waiting. I'm not very good at waiting (ask my hubby)!


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Kafatek Monolith, 2000 USD plus shipping, plus taxes


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dennis is rock solid. I have followed the threads over on HB and that would not worry me at all, but cannot do much about the waiting bit! Everyone who owns a bit of kit will tell you it is the best thing going, hence why they bought it......just buy a Clima pro and be done with it. It is impossible to regret! The reason most do not buy a Mythos is space, if thats not a problem then what are you waiting for


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

dfk41 do You think Mythos Basic with 1400rpm is a good grinder? Mythos clima pro with lower rpm is too expensive for me.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The eureka mythos is a 1400 rpm motor, or at least all of the ones I have had are.


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.nuovadistribution.com/Grinders/Mythos.html

This is Nuova Simonelli Mythos, but maybe for US Market, Eureka Mythos has 1400rpm, on the european NS website there is no info about Mythos rpm.

Sorry, NS Mythos for Europe is 1400rpm.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Dennis is rock solid. I have followed the threads over on HB and that would not worry me at all, but cannot do much about the waiting bit! Everyone who owns a bit of kit will tell you it is the best thing going, hence why they bought it......just buy a Clima pro and be done with it. It is impossible to regret! The reason most do not buy a Mythos is space, if thats not a problem then what are you waiting for


Just made an enquiry with Dennis







I will see how long the wait could be.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Just made an enquiry with Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mildred - looks like this is happening?!

I'm already jealous.

Please set aside time now for videos and an in depth review


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Just made an enquiry with Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the flat burr variant!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Denis has replied - he sounds really lovely!

Thanks for that too, @coffeechap









Orders will be taken in May for delivery around August. It isn't too long to wait . . . But I'm getting more and more used to the idea of the Mythos.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Except . . . It the fan always on? And if it is will I hear it?

Thank you for all your help with this, by the way


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Congratulations Mildred - looks like this is happening?!
> 
> I'm already jealous.
> 
> Please set aside time now for videos and an in depth review


Thanks for the congrats but . . . Nothing much is happening now. My brain has ground (!) to a halt! I'm not sure I want to wait that long (the Monolith) and I keep coming across little things on the Mythos that makes me wonder . . . The lid on the compact hopper for example, it looks like it slides back for filling so I would need to park the grinder forwards on the worktop, or pull it forwards for dropping the beans in.

I can't recall faffing about like this over a purchase since . . . Well, never! It's my Birthday early May, I'm sort of hooing my lovely hubby will read all this, decide for me and then present me with a big box of something perfect on the day!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha ha - either way it's going to be expensive for the poor fellow. Looking forward to seeing what u end up with


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where abouts are you in the country?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Where abouts are you in the country?


North Lincolnshire, coffeechap.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The fan on the clima pro in a domestic installation will only come on in the really hot days of the year. It isn't loud at all. Lid lifts up rather than sliding


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> North Lincolnshire, coffeechap.


Too far for you to have a butchers at a few of the grinders mentioned


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you @coffeechap

We are 3 hours from Oxford itself . . . Let me talk this through with Ian


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> The fan on the clima pro in a domestic installation will only come on in the really hot days of the year. It isn't loud at all. Lid lifts up rather than sliding


Thanks for that - both things are a relief.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Thank you @coffeechap
> 
> We are 3 hours from Oxford itself . . . Let me talk this through with Ian


I currently have a mythos, 75e slowspin, ceado e37s and a couple of big comics all of which you are welcome to see in the flesh


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Curr Broughton have a mythos, 75e slowspin, ceado e37s and a couple of big comics all of which you are welcome to see in the flesh


Curr Broughton?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Curr Broughton?


I currently!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I currently!


oh-ho!! I thought there was a coffee shop or town I didn't know About!! Been googling Curr Broughton!!!!!!! It's been a long day!

Thanks! That could be really helpful


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Just read this thread with interest as I currently have an upgrade itch.

What are the other badged variations of the Mythos? I seen a couple on eBay recently but can't remember what they were called now? I think Mythos is where I'm going next, it will have to be a used one though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I currently have a mythos, 75e slowspin, ceado e37s and a couple of big comics all of which you are welcome to see in the flesh


I used to ,love big comics as a young 'un.....so much more tactile than todays size. The thrill of opening the Topper....takes me back!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MildredM said:


> North Lincolnshire, coffeechap.


If you want to have a play with the Mythos Clima Pro youre welcome to come over. We're just of Jcn 31 M1 so not a million miles away


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> If you want to have a play with the Mythos Clima Pro youre welcome to come over. We're just of Jcn 31 M1 so not a million miles away


Oh wow! Thank you very much, I may well take you up on that offer. Ian's away until tonight, I will talk it through when he's home


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Rom

Victoria Arduino, Nuovo Simonelli are other badge names for the mythos. Same internals, sometimes differing external colours.

Std has no spring adjustable front mounted Tamper, Plus does and then theres the Mythos 1 or Clima Pro which has cutouts down the sides and a shorter hopper (you can always add a shorter hopper as I have done or modify the enormous std one to add to a std or plus one)

Hope of help

John


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks John

Victoria Arduino is the one I was thinking of. Cheers for the other info too. I'm on the look out


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I just checked out the size compared to my Royal

Royal - W/D/H -230 - 400 - 465 (depth includes portafork) did I just invent a word, portafork?

Mythos CP - W/D/H - 188 - 510 - 400


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rom said:


> I just checked out the size compared to my Royal
> 
> Royal - W/D/H -230 - 400 - 465 (depth includes portafork) did I just invent a word, portafork?
> 
> Mythos CP - W/D/H - 188 - 510 - 400


the Mythos CP is 510mm high, 400mm deep


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

That makes more sense, and I'm on a mission to find the website I got my info from. I'm sure it's them who got it wrong and not me...

anyway, I would have been disappointed if an upgrade was smaller than what I was currently using


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Found it







i knew it wasn't my mistake

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/victoria-arduino-mythos-one-clima-pro


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep! I spotted it on the Machina E website too!! Had to check the M1 brochure!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Well! I can't believe I still haven't made my mind up. It didn't take this long from meeting Ian to us getting married*

I can't wait for the Monolith . . . August is ages away.

I've gone off the Ceado after reading Dave's (?) BB review - even though I can see it's obviously a decent grinder I didn't like the shoddy putting-together . . . I detest seeing screws abused before you've even taken delivery!! Maybe things have improved . . .

I sort of think the Mythos CP is . . . Oh I don't know. Over the top? And I'm not sure I want to go so far away from something that resembles a grinder . . . But . . . I'm still not totally 'off it'.

@Thecatlinux mentioned the E8 pretty early on (and it was one of my early picks) and now I'm wondering if it will 'do'.

And then that leaves the Mahlkonig K30 which I haven't ruled out.

Thank you for your offer @working dog







It really was very kind of you and if I don't make my mind up soon, or have any doubts, I will be in touch









*3 and a bit weeks, if you were wondering!! 15 years ago in June!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If the clima pro / Mythos 1 is over the top for home and the issue is not size then may want to not rule out the non heated version of a Mythos or look at lowish mileage pre used ?

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

johnealey said:


> If the clima pro / Mythos 1 is over the top for home and the issue is not size then may want to not rule out the non heated version of a Mythos or look at lowish mileage pre used ?
> 
> John


Yes, but to my eyes the Clima (the Vic Aduino version) is more pleasing


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

My 2nd choice would be the E8 Redspeed edition

A used Mythos might be a bit iffy due to where they have been used. I don't think many low mileage Ines come around very often.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Appreciate it's not such a close one - but hey you never know what people are up to. If you find yourself near Reading / Basingstoke then you'd be welcome to try an E8 out. It doesn't have redspeed burrs but is a good grinder, IMO. I went for an EK as I do a lot of filter coffee and switching around. So I'm toying with selling the E8 but not brought myself to do it yet...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How can a Mythos of any variant be overkill for home use? Lots of us on here have them and if you have the space, you CANNOT find a better grinder.....forget the K30....the Ceado despite what you might have read is well put together, so much so that they come with a 3 year warranty even in a commercial environment!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes I think the damaged screw slot on the one Dave reviewed was probably an isolated incident. Mine turned up absolutely perfect.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hahahahaha! Looks like it could be a put-them-in-a-hat and see which one comes out first!

Thanks everyone . . . Just reaching for the paracetamol now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not boasting, but I have had

Mythos

Mythos Clima Pro

Royal

Ceado E37S

Compak K8 and K10, E10

Versalab M3

HG Ones

Fiorenzato F64 and 83

malkhonig K30

and loads of others that do not make the list

I come back to the Mythos every time. Am not saying that any or all of this mentioned do not have their attributes but I am saying that as a package considering delivery and retention, only one stands out


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I bet u get the Ceado Mildred..... just saying


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

I think Mythos clima pro is a bit overkill for home use, the slow rpm is great but clima pro function is useless in home.

Ordinary Mythos, version Basic or Plus, good but rpm is high 1400.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Not boasting, but I have had
> 
> Mythos
> 
> ...


Right! I would go for the Mythos Clima if only I didn't have this little niggle about how un-grinder like it appears. That's my only concern with it really. I know I could nip and look at one but it's when it's in my kitchen, next to my R58 . . .

I will check who has one in stock and see how it feels when I get to the point of ordering.

Don't put any money on it, @kennyboy993 !


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Not boasting, but I have had
> 
> Mythos


Shouldn't that read Mythi or is it Mythoses


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> Shouldn't that read Mythi or is it Mythoses


Ha! probably but I was not listing quantity, just brand! I forget now but have probably;y had 6 or 7 and I prefer Mythoses to Mythi..!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Right! I would go for the Mythos Clima if only I didn't have this little niggle about how un-grinder like it appears.


They are unlike most other grinders in looks, although there are other grinders out there that break the conventional grinder mold. I replaced my Mythos with DFKs barely used CP as it does, to me, look better than the original Mythos. That said, I can see why its aesthetics aren't to everyones liking. The coffee it contributes to producing is spot on so I forgive its unusual looks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mildred, just put a bag over it when you want to use it!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It (Mythos Clima/E8) is going to sit where the MM sits, I can move everything to the left a bit. I think the Mythos is going to be too much . . . Even with a bag!


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Maybe try Nuova Simonelli MDJ grinder, low speed 900rpm, titan burrs from Mythos and decent Mythos clump crusher,


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Beautiful setup, beautiful kitchen....... as I said earlier - Cea$%

Only one in the list that will keep the sense of proportion?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bags of space there. And with no cupboards above it wouldn't look hemmed in. Height-wise, you would be similar to your current grinder (I'm guessing) and depth..... well you'd have less of a stretch with the portafilter


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Essewissa said:


> Maybe try Nuova Simonelli MDJ grinder, low speed 900rpm, titan burrs from Mythos and decent Mythos clump crusher,


Looks nice in the vid, but I can't find it for sale in the UK.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Beautiful setup, beautiful kitchen....... as I said earlier - Cea$%
> 
> Only one in the list that will keep the sense of proportion?


I'm just ignoring the Cea$% word! But thanks for your other words . . . Here's another pic - the kitchen lights! We live in a teeny cottage, we extended it 13 years ago and the kitchen is part of the extension.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I think a Mythos with the low hopper would not be out of proportion at all in that corner...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you all for your advice and help, I really am very grateful.

I have placed an order for a new grinder and can hardly wait until next week now!

To say thank you properly, and for a bit of fun, I've listed all the main suggestions below. If you want to guess what I've gone for then pick one and post below. When I reveal all next week I'll post a bag of beans to the 'winner'







i.e. The first correct guess









1. Ceado E37S

2. Mythos One Clima

3. Eureka 75E

4. Compak E8

5. Fiorenzato F83

6. Mythos Basic

7. Eureka 65E

8. Mahlkonog K30

9. La Spaziale S1 MV2

10. Gaggia Classic

11. Quamar M80

12. Compak R120

13. Baratza Sette

14. Verslab

15. Monolith Titan

16. Compak E10

17. Compak K10 Conic

Hope it's ok to do this!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm going with 5


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mythos clima pro


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

4. Compak E8


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

K30 Peak - 80mm burrs 900rpm 690watts - (Its the only one with an animated heatbeat line while on standby- why else buy one)


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Number 3


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll ride bear arsed to Banbury if it's number 11, so my guess is number 16.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Another vote for an E8


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Appreciate it's not such a close one - but hey you never know what people are up to. If you find yourself near Reading / Basingstoke then you'd be welcome to try an E8 out. It doesn't have redspeed burrs but is a good grinder, IMO. I went for an EK as I do a lot of filter coffee and switching around. So I'm toying with selling the E8 but not brought myself to do it yet...


 @jlarkin

if you do decide to sell link me in the For Sale Advert so I stand a good chance of grabbing it


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I like the option of an E8 because there is always a Mythos upgrade available when the itch surfaces again


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

#2 would be my option.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

6. Mythos Basic


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It has to be No.2 The Mythos Clima Pro. However somebody beat me to it so I won't win the prize.







Love the teapot lampshades by the way.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

number 3


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Number 15


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

12! however, as you said arriving next week, more likely 6 or 3

( @anton78 has an R58 / R120 combo just remembered







)

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rob666 said:


> It has to be No.2 The Mythos Clima Pro. However somebody beat me to it so I won't win the prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks







We got four of these and mounted on a plinth to match the kitchen. We've got 6w bulbs fitted in ours. http://www.decorharrogate.co.uk/Shop-Online/Lighting/BTC-Pendant-Lights/BTC-Teapot-3-pendant.htm

They do coffee pots too


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

@MildredM any answer to the new grinder yet??


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

@MildredM any answer to the new grinder yet??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> @MildredM any answer to the new grinder yet??


No!! Just another 12 hours, roughly. DPD delivery tomorrow









Watch this space!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DPD, that narrows it down a bit.....is it from a red bean bag supplier?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok so we're closed for any more guesses Mildred?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ok so we're closed for any more guesses Mildred?


Keep on guessing . . . Right up to the Great Unveiling


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> DPD, that narrows it down a bit.....is it from a red bean bag supplier?


You might think that; I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Any white smoke from the Vatican chimney yet?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Any white smoke from the Vatican chimney yet?


Plenty of smoke . . . . a bit of blue in the air! But I've dialled him in now and I'm sampling my first cuppa









Look at the lovely box he arrived in!!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Do the reveal!!!!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Pictures. Please. Need to see it!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

No bag needed to hide this! It was a toss-up between the E8 and the Mythos and in the end I knew I would have felt awful if I'd got the Mythos and didn't like how it looks (also I just wasn't keen on having the beans sitting there gently warming all day long, but I can see what a fabulous idea this is for a busy cafe). Also it leaves a bit left over for another Birthday treat on my actual BD in May!!

Thanks to Foundry Coffee Roasters for their excellent support and speedy delivery of my E8 with Red Speed burrs (which are apparantly coated with 'special stuff'!)







And of course to my lovely hubby for such a fantastic gift!!

Well done, @kennyboy993







Pm your address and I will pop a bag of beans in the post tomorrow!



















It's (he's?!) all set up and dialled in now and I have just had a superb cup of the Pact Espresso fruit and nut blend. I knew a better grinder would make a difference, and it has - the taste is more complex, rounder, and just better all round.

Just at the end of the shot . . .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I knew it would be the E8! The only high end grinder in that list, apart from the e37s, that would compliment the looks of that setup - in my view anyway.

And man does it look good..... looking forward to hearing more Mildred.

Not keeping the mini for decaf duties then?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I knew it would be the E8! The only high end grinder in that list, apart from the e37s, that would compliment the looks of that setup - in my view anyway.
> 
> And man does it look good..... looking forward to hearing more Mildred.
> 
> Not keeping the mini for decaf duties then?


You were right! Thanks









Hmmm . . . no, not the MM, but maybe something different . . . but it's a BIG maybe!! I reckon I might set the MM up for coarse grind for when we need to use the French press.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Looks great - good choice!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

looks great especially the porterfilter holder that looks the same as the one on the K30 ! - just saying ;-)

Good choice


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Updated her signature already..... smug


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Updated her signature already..... smug


I am feeling pretty smug









It has been really good sharing the grinder journey here (not many of my friends quite get it)!!

Have you messaged me your postal address


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm hoping you've set a trend


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm all caffinated up now - on to the de-caff for my afternoon cuppa!








 [/url]


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It is dosing 18g in 4.35 secs. Then it's 28 seconds for 34g out. The last 3 doses were all exactly 18g (but I've set the single dose button for half a second in case I need to top up).


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It is dosing 18g in 4.35 secs. Then it's 28 seconds for 34g out. The last 3 doses were all exactly 18g (but I've set the single dose button for half a second in case I need to top up).


Wow that's impressive. Proper bit of kit isn't it


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Easy to swap beans?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Easy to swap beans?


Well, no! The distance from the bottom of the hopper to the inner workings is quite deep (and narrow). Sounds to me like we need something else for those de caff beans at supper time


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah start another mystery thread!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah start another mystery thread!


I will once I know Ian has caught up . . . Actually, it is his birthday quite soon too. I am sure he needs something coffee-grinder-ish to play with


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like a glass tube and a weight may be next on the purchase list, might be worth an ask of E8 owners for their thoughts (may also stave off another grinder purchase, eek!)

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Sounds like a glass tube and a weight may be next on the purchase list, might be worth an ask of E8 owners for their thoughts (may also stave off another grinder purchase, eek!)
> 
> John


Just checked with the vernier, it's 45mm (and a smidgen), quite an unusual, narrow diameter. There can't possibly be anything that will fit. Fancy that!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Borosilicate tubes, you might find one on eBay to fit.

Nice grinder btw









it could be my next upgrade too


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rom said:


> Borosilicate tubes, you might find one on eBay to fit.
> 
> Nice grinder btw
> 
> ...


Nooooo! You can find anything to fit. Not anywhere. Ever! The very thought









Thank you. I am impressed by everything about it. Just taken a single dose to get rid of any stale coffee then did a double - 18.2g this time, not far off what I got last night (18g). To be honest I would expect to be impressed after my Mini M, it's twice the price (just about) for starters.

For me, my set up, the kitchen etc I'm really glad I went with the E8.

Thank you all again for your valuable input, you were a great help


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

It was the next best thing to buying a grinder for one's self! Thanks for inviting us to share the decision making and excitement Mildred


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> It was the next best thing to buying a grinder for one's self! Thanks for inviting us to share the decision making and excitement Mildred


Thanks! It was great fun all round









Just to let you know I am going to send your beans on their way this morning. It's an A4 Jiffy envelope so it probably won't fit through your letterbox.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

if you want to single dose, this looks a good option to me:

http://www.oehandgrinders.com/OE-Short-Stack-Compak-Mini-Hopper-with-Bean-Weight_p_57.html

been tempted to get one myself, but i don't change beans enough at the moment to justify it


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

p.s. congrats on your new toy. it's a great grinder - i think you made the right choice, but then i would say that cos i've got one


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

reneb said:


> if you want to single dose, this looks a good option to me:
> 
> http://www.oehandgrinders.com/OE-Short-Stack-Compak-Mini-Hopper-with-Bean-Weight_p_57.html
> 
> been tempted to get one myself, but i don't change beans enough at the moment to justify it


It looks like a dinky little machine!

I don't think I can justify the next grinder I have on my shopping list (I am not sure I even know the meaning of the word 'justify'!!)

Good to hear you think highly of the E8 too


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Pure class Mildred - thank you so much.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Should have added this - damn Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Pure class Mildred - thank you so much.


Fab!! Hope you enjoy the coffee









Lego!! Seeing yours has made me want to get mine out now!!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

What a nice thread and such a lovely customer to deal with. I'm sure you'll have many happy years with the E8, it's a fantastic grinder.


----------

